# Đàn Bà, Hơn Thua Nhau Ở Tấm Chồng



## letrucphuonganh (23 Tháng năm 2016)

Đọc và cảm nhé... Dựa trên 1 câu chuyện có thật

Thằng bạn lấy vợ, hai người thuê chung cư ở riêng .

Thời gian đầu nó còn năng mời bạn bè tới nhà chơi ( chủ yếu là nhậu nhẹt, chè chén..)

Cứ vài ngày một lần, rồi thưa dần, tới bây giờ thì cả tháng nó không gọi thằng nào vào nhà nữa.

Hôm nay lôi nó ra quán, có thằng khoác vai-phà vào mặt nó hơi thở nồng nặc mùi mắm tôm rồi hỏi gay gắt :

- quên anh em rồi à??

- đâu có !- nó cười cười

- sao lâu không thấy gọi bọn tao tới nhà nhậu??

- chúng mày biết không? - nó trầm giọng: 

Tao không nhớ được đã bao nhiêu lần tao nhậu say, nhưng tao biết được ai luôn là-người-dọn-dẹp-bãi-chiến-trường bày ra sau mỗi lần nhậu của tao và tụi mày..
Mấy thằng im phăng phắc nhìn nó ngạc nhiên. Nó dường như không thèm để ý, tiếp tục lẩm bẩm:

- Vợ tao chứ ai, mỗi lần chúng mày nhậu xong đứng dậy về hết, tao lên giường ngủ, cô ấy lại lúi húi dọn dẹp một mình. 

https://1.bp.************/-0yzfDGgqM_I/V0J3LWZUtQI/AAAAAAAADGU/2k8X6M6O91kjVWF2_xZo6qHTTi0mEjHgwCLcB/s1600/dan-ba-hon-nhau-la-o-tam-chong.jpg​
Có bữa cùng bọn mày nhậu khuya rồi nằm bệt trên ghế salon, nửa đêm tỉnh giấc-thấy vợ tao một tay kéo cái chậu to đầy ắp bát đĩa , một tay cầm cái chổi di di, lau dọn bãi nôn của tao giữa nhà...
....
Nhìn từ xa, hình như tao vẫn thấy mắt cô ấy ngân ngấn nước.

Lúc đó , là một thằng đàn ông, đáng ra tao phải chạy đến ôm lấy cô ấy rồi an ủi, nhưng tao say đến việc hít thở còn khó khăn-nên chỉ có thể nằm đó, làm cái việc hèn nhát là vắt tay lên trán rồi rớt nước mắt..

Tự hứa với bản thân rằng lần sau sẽ không làm như vậy...

Nó vẫn tiếp tục lẩm bẩm:

- Tao nói đến câu này, có thể chúng mày nghĩ tao sợ vợ, hay yếu đuối thế nọ thế kia. Nhưng tao nói thật, tự bản thân tao biết được là tao THƯƠNG chứ không phải SỢ..!! 

- ây ! Nói gì lắm thế! hay mày say rồi? uống đi! - tôi giơ cốc bia ra mời thằng bạn, định bụng chấm dứt chủ đề này.

- Lời say mới là lời thật! mày để tao kể nốt đã !- nó gạt đi rồi vẫn lẩm bẩm, giọng trầm trầm như đọc kinh .

- hồi xưa tao còn nhỏ, mỗi lần bố tao lôi bạn bè, các chú , các bác về nhậu nhẹt. Nhìn mẹ tao dọn dẹp hàng núi bát đĩa các ông ấy bầy ra, rồi ông già tao say rượu lè nhè- chửi mắng mẹ rồi tao bằng những lí do vô cớ.

Tao rất thương mẹ, ghét bố tao mỗi lần say.

Tự hứa với bản thân rằng sau này sẽ không như thế , vậy mà tao lại đi vào vết xe đổ. Làm khổ vợ tao mỗi lần uống say..

- cho nó làm cho quen đi! Vợ mày lấy về để ở cùng chứ có phải là để thờ đâu? - một thằng nói chen vào.

- tao lấy vợ về để sống cùng, quan tâm chăm sóc lẫn nhau, chứ không phải để hầu hạ tao. - nó cãi.

- vợ mày ở quê, làm lụng sương gió nó quen rồi! chứ có phải tiểu thư đài các gì đâu mà mày chiếu cố thế?- có thằng nói đểu .

- chính vì tuổi thơ cô ấy chịu thiệt thòi, nên tao là chồng , lấy về chăm sóc cô ấy là để bù đắp..

Tất cả im phăng phắc , chẳng ai còn tranh cãi với nó. Có thằng cười đểu, có thằng lại cúi mặt xấu hổ với bản thân.Mỗi người một suy nghĩ, ko ai o ép nhau được.
Riêng tôi thì cảm phục nó...
văng vẳng câu nói :

- "đàn bà , hơn thua nhau ở tấm chồng."

BASED ON A TRUE STORY...


----------



## ngoctutran (23 Tháng năm 2016)

Làm thằng đàn ông,hãy luôn ngẩng cao đầu,hãnh diện với 1 lý do : Tao nể vợ tao...Chứ tao có nể vợ thằng hàng xóm đâu.


----------



## kimhanhnguyen (23 Tháng năm 2016)

đúng là đàn bà chỉ hơn nhau ở tấm chồng.đàn ông hơn nhau ở cách đối xử với vợ con.


----------



## Hoàng kaka (23 Tháng năm 2016)

Cũng muốn làm ck tốt,nhưng chả có ai lấy mình chứ...kaka,thành ra chỉ đọc đc câu chuyện cho chính mình


----------



## bebeo_memin (3 Tháng một 2017)

đúng là đời


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (24 Tháng tám 2019)

đúng thât nhưng ck thì cũng vậ thô
nói chung lấy nhau cả 2 nên làm đẹp mặtnhau8


----------

